# Decompression of the Colon



## evadnmik (Sep 24, 2008)

What code is everyone using for decompression of the colon?  My thought process is...if it's done with sigmoidoscopy 45337, if done with colonoscopy 45378 (it says separate procedure but I've always assumed this was included) and isn't there also a way it's done by percutaneous injection?  Thanks for any help with this!


----------



## Colliemom (Oct 2, 2008)

This question came up in our practice a year or two ago.  I checked with the AGA and was told to bill a colonoscopy with decompression as 45378.

If it is a sigmoidoscopy with decompression use 45337.


----------

